# Dew Claw Injury



## 1ROTTHOFF (Jun 9, 2009)

HELP!!! About 4 weeks ago my Two year male V was running through the woods. Just a beautiful dog to watch!! I have used this specific trial for about a year. On his last visit he jumped over what appeared to be some metal scrap. Unfortunately he partially severed the carpral pad from his left front leg (behind the pad wear it joins the leg. This has been such a difficult spot to heal. We had it stiched twice by our vet and has worn the recovery collar to resist biting but still has not granulated. We took him to the vet a third time today. It is now wrapped, and trying the suggested wrapping the site with new dressing once a day. Does anybody have any other suggestions. Amputation of the carpral pad? he has been leashed bound and not allowed to run at will until it heals. His energy level is going through the roof not being able to run!

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, so sorry your boy has injured himself!! My boy, Willie, has no dew claws. I got him from the dog pound, so I can only assume his dew claws were removed when he was a young pup. However, once I did have a Bluetick Coonhound (Elly Mae) who suffered a similar dew claw injury. It was a long time ago, but I do remember it took a long time to heal. Couldn't keep it wrapped for long, as she would just chew off the bandages. All you can really do is go with what the Vet advises. Good luck, though... As they say in dog obedience school, HEAL!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it the carpal pad or dew claw?


----------



## 1ROTTHOFF (Jun 9, 2009)

Carpral pad


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

How's the pad? I would recommend EMT gel & Vetrap wrap. Vetrap is a great bandage, and you should be able to find it @ a feed & supply or tack shop if your near horse country; otherwise, both products are on amazon.com Quite a few people around here use EMT gel when their dogs are injured in the field. Pumpkin cut her pad, not as bad as your dog, & it healed very well with EMT. You can try covering the bandage with a tube sock, or one of those sprays @ Pet Smart to deter your dog from licking/chewing. Good Luck! Bad pad injuries do tend to take a long time to heal.


----------

